# A couple of Joe Walsh licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Robert. Great sounding licks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, "second mode of the major scale"!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

We jam this song, “Walk Away”. Simple song but so good!!! The first half of that lick definitely took a bit of practice. It’s even tougher to play it at the second fret. Admittedly, I cheat on the second half and just use slides. 

Good lesson!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I like that!! Thanks!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know the song @fretzel . I have to get into Joe Walsh a little more than I have been.

BTW: don't just put "walk away for a search in You tube". All you get is american political crap....#walkaway campaign. *#*(


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my favourite for his solo/James gang work.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

These licks are from his solo on *Life's Been Good *at Wembley, 2004.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

dolphinstreet said:


> These licks are from his solo on *Life's Been Good *at Wembley, 2004.


Interesting. I recognized it right away as being from Walk Away. Went and listened to the studio life’s been good after reading your title and didn’t hear. Going to have to give the live version a listen to see what else he may have snuck in.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

100% licks he borrowed from Bernie Leadon when he joined the Eagles. I can say this with certainty, as I also stole them from Bernie's recordings


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> 100% licks he borrowed from Bernie Leadon when he joined the Eagles. I can say this with certainty, as I also stole them from Bernie's recordings


I don’t know.......Walk Away came out in ‘71, Eagles first in ‘72. Joe didn’t join until ‘75.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

> 100% licks he borrowed from Bernie Leadon when he joined the Eagles. I can say this with certainty, as I also stole them from Bernie's recordings


Ah, I had no idea. I just stole 'em from Joe...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

fretzel said:


> I don’t know.......Walk Away came out in ‘71, Eagles first in ‘72. Joe didn’t join until ‘75.


Interesting. Good to know. Bernie was the first that I'd heard use that bend to the 3 and walk down the scale below. Peaceful Easy Feeling was the perfect example of that. It's one of my staple country and major blues licks.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice..will give'r a whirl
Ashes, the rain, and i...especially the live versions have always been a fav...same with Garden Gate


----------

